# Water heaters in attics



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone have any tricks for getting water heaters into attic spaces when all you have is the drop down stairs. I work alone and even with a second set of hands the area where the ladder attaches to the framing can be a little tight with the springs in the way. Ive never figured why they are allowed in the attic but there are a load of them in this part of the world. Another biotch is getting the larger units onto stands. Its not bad with a 40 gal or with a block type stand as I just lay them on their side on cardboard and lift the bottom onto the stand then flip it up but with larger tanks and those wobbly metal stands it can be a little rough.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

drain surgeon said:


> Anyone have any tricks for getting water heaters into attic spaces when all you have is the drop down stairs. I work alone and even with a second set of hands the area where the ladder attaches to the framing can be a little tight with the springs in the way. Ive never figured why they are allowed in the attic but there are a load of them in this part of the world. Another biotch is getting the larger units onto stands. Its not bad with a 40 gal or with a block type stand as I just lay them on their side on cardboard and lift the bottom onto the stand then flip it up but with larger tanks and those wobbly metal stands it can be a little rough.


Pulleys, rope, nipples, two 90's, and a union.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Come a long or small chain fall....


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Pulleys, rope, nipples, two 90's, and a union.


2nd!


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Being from Connecticut we can't put them in attics.... my advise is.... Good luck


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

About 80% of my water heaters are on the the attic on the 2nd Floors.

And about half are tandem so I get to man handle two 50 Gallons

For us we always use 2 guys and sometimes 3 guys, we put 3/4 gas pipe on the inlets and outlets to have something to grip and basically man handle them up there.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

A couple strong guys and rope...can't put all that weight on those flimsy stairs at once. Can't even have one down below pushing while on the ladder..at least I wouldn't....unless I had a spare attic ladder in the truck..:blink:
Use a separate ladder if you can....maybe a section of extension ladder and have them slide it up.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Mar 30, 2012)

Pretty easy with 2 guys. Use an old supply line on the nipples one guy on top the other guy walking down the stairs setting the heater on every 3rd or 4th step. Most new 50 gallons won't go up between the springs so they have to go up the front part.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> *A couple strong guys and rope...can't put all that weight on those flimsy stairs at once. Can't even have one down below pushing while on the ladder*..at least I wouldn't....unless I had a spare attic ladder in the truck..:blink:
> Use a separate ladder if you can....maybe a section of extension ladder and have them slide it up.


Do it all the time.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We kick a hole through the drywall and lower them down ontop of the kitchen table when the HO isn't looking, works damn good

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

a water heater in the attic probably works similar to 
a solar water heater with the summer heat being
above 140 up there...

I wonder if they at least install them in pans with drains or do they just let them flood the hell out of
the homes???:laughing:

I am very happy that it is too cold to have them in 
the attic in indiana....


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> Being from Connecticut we can't put them in attics.... my advise is.... Good luck


 Im from Maine so it was a bit of a surprise to see them in attics when we moved to N.C.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

drain surgeon said:


> Im from Maine so it was a bit of a surprise to see them in attics when we moved to N.C.


Isn't it wonderful? Who couldn't have a few aware feet to spare anywhere else? They do some crazy stuff here.


----------

